# OPPO Unveils New Improved Universal Blu-ray Players: BDP-103 and BDP-105



## mechman

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## Tonto

I'm not so computer savy...I have read that USB ports are going to 3.0 which provides much faster data transfer speeds. Don't know if the "USB Audio 2.0 standard" above uses this new technology. If not, I'm surprised they would not incorporate it. Seems like streaming from a USB port could be much faster. Any thoughts if this would be a real benefit?


----------



## 95silverstallion

The 103 looks like a winner for my budget. Assuming its better than the 93????


----------



## nordraw

what are the differences from the 93 that i have? Is it really worth an upgrade or just a great deal for someone that doesn't have either one.


----------



## ascanio1

Wow... looks like a match made in heaven, you're right best BR+Best Streaming! But besides streaming Vudu, Netflix etc I also would love to stream UK, French and Italian TV content (I live in Japan). Do you know if the new Oppo firmware is also Slingbox certified/compatible? It would be AMAZING if it were. That I know of only WD Live TV and TV Hub are Slingbox compliant.


----------



## theJman

Tonto said:


> I'm not so computer savy...I have read that USB ports are going to 3.0 which provides much faster data transfer speeds. Don't know if the "USB Audio 2.0 standard" above uses this new technology. If not, I'm surprised they would not incorporate it. Seems like streaming from a USB port could be much faster. Any thoughts if this would be a real benefit?


The benefits are significant. USB 3.0 is not an incremental update from 2.0, it's an order of magnitude faster. The spec's call for up to 10x the transfer rate, but in the real world I wouldn't count on that much of an improvement. It should be no less than 5x faster though. For audio files -- which tend to be huge -- that will be substantial.


----------



## typ44q

Tonto said:


> I'm not so computer savy...I have read that USB ports are going to 3.0 which provides much faster data transfer speeds. Don't know if the "USB Audio 2.0 standard" above uses this new technology. If not, I'm surprised they would not incorporate it. Seems like streaming from a USB port could be much faster. Any thoughts if this would be a real benefit?





theJman said:


> The benefits are significant. USB 3.0 is not an incremental update from 2.0, it's an order of magnitude faster. The spec's call for up to 10x the transfer rate, but in the real world I wouldn't count on that much of an improvement. It should be no less than 5x faster though. For audio files -- which tend to be huge -- that will be substantial.


What they are referring to is USB Audio 2.0 standard for streaming, this basically has nothing to do with the plug type (USB 1.1, 2.0, 3.0) it is a standard set for streaming audio only from another device like a cell phone or memory stick using the USB interface. (it has changed slightly with the plug type but it is still doing the same thing)

Yes USB 3.0 is much faster for transferring data but there would be no benefit to streaming audio. As long as it can be streamed fast enough to listen to it you are fine and any version of USB is way more than fast enough for that. Remember you are not transferring the files to the device for playback, they are being streamed and played at the same time.


----------



## tnargs

Any chance audio lovers will be able to 'program' their choice of tracks to play back off a disc? You know what I mean, just like a 1984 CD player could, except for all disc formats including bluray audio discs. Or at least for CD!


----------



## tnargs

tnargs said:


> Any chance audio lovers will be able to 'program' their choice of tracks to play back off a disc? You know what I mean, just like a 1984 CD player could, except for all disc formats including bluray audio discs. Or at least for CD!


I asked Oppo and they said 'No'. :sad:


----------



## tnargs

tnargs said:


> I asked Oppo and they said 'No'. :sad:


Quoting myself above :nono:

Guess what? I bought a 105 recently and promptly discovered it *has* the ability to program music playback!

Even though Oppo told me in 2012 that they had no plans to implement program playback in the 105, they have obviously gone ahead and done it!

I checked with a friend who has a 95, with latest firmware, and it does not have this feature.

Just thought you might like to know, if you don't have one yet.


----------



## Greenster

That is awesome. An Oppo player is still on my Home Theater upgrade list. I just need to get chairs first, finish my front stage, finish the molding details, get my stars painted on the ceiling, Get my main front 3 speakers.......etc...LOL. Its a never ending hobby. I love it.


----------



## lcaillo

I think we all gave this user plenty of assistance and Oppo has simply restated what their and virtually every other player's warranty states.

Thank you tnarg for reporting the post and for summarizing the matter.

If anyone ever has a truly bad experience with Oppo or any other vendor, we welcome the facts, but just the facts, not ranting because one expects more than one is entitled and what is reasonable.

The patience in responding to this poster and attempting to help him is appreciated by HTS and I am sure by Oppo. Too bad he would not let us help him.


----------



## beyond 1000

Does anybody think Oppo will be doing revisions for the 103 or 105 models? What I mean is for the 2015 model year will they be releasing 4k native resolution players or a feature of MDA/Atmos feature or is this way too soon for this kind of stuff? 

In otherwords should I just go and buy one and not wait? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## typ44q

beyond 1000 said:


> Does anybody think Oppo will be doing revisions for the 103 or 105 models? What I mean is for the 2015 model year will they be releasing 4k native resolution players or a feature of MDA/Atmos feature or is this way too soon for this kind of stuff?
> 
> In otherwords should I just go and buy one and not wait?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am sure that once there is an established 4K format available they will release a player but I doubt that will happen by the end of this year. and as far as Atmos, that is beyond the specifications of the blu-ray format so I don't know what they can really do with that.

My advice is to buy one now and enjoy it. I am on my second Oppo player (83 and now 103) When I sold my 83 I made back more than half of what I paid for it which was pretty amazing for a player that was several years old.


----------

